# Saturday Watch



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Starting the day with this....

*Vostok, cal 2416 21 Jewel Automatic*


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Doxa Sub750T Caribbean for me


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Nice one Jon,

Today in the office this morning so low key but classy

Martin


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I havent worn this in a couple of weeks







RLT24 7750


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Jase,

That is really nice, wish I had bought one









Roger


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Roger......


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow like that Jase









OM again for me


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

I am off to hunt for a stable mate for this today










Toby


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Very nice RLT you have there Toby









I'm going wih another TIMEX Manual Wind today


















Knut


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm waring this 'Oris' today.


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

a blurry Space Worldwatch today - I wear some outrageous watches to the office, but this is the only one my dismal cow-irkers seem to notice and mock me for...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Off to work soon and have changed over to my trusty`29









*RLT-29, Rhonda 503, 1 jewel*










Decided to go `double wristed` and wear this on the right










*Vostok Amphibia `KГБ`,31 Jewel cal2416b Auto*










The photo has completely failed to show it but the dial is very similar in colour to the background in nickk`s photo of his Space Worldwatch


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Still have my RLT period


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm wearing this one that I made this afternoon.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats nice


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Black Samurai today:


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Roy said:


> I'm wearing this one that I made this afternoon.


Looks very nice indeed







How big is the case, and will you be making more of these?

Knut


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

knuteols said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wearing this one that I made this afternoon.
> ...


The case is 43mm and the same that O&W use for the ID3077 but with an orange bezel inset. I will not be making any more of these.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> I'm wearing this one that I made this afternoon.


*Wow Roy, that is nice!!! *,









I really hope you`re going to make more
















Just read your last post,







:cry2:


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

Roy said:


> The case is 43mm and the same that O&W use for the ID3077 but with an orange bezel inset. I will not be making any more of these.










What a shame. Such a nice watch....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just decided it's too orange for me anyway so I'll probably sell it or swop it for something interesting should anyone have any such item.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Wore this one this morning. Took it into Cardiff to get a new O ring and battery fitted:










Sorry for the quality of the pic. My camera is crap and David Bailey I certainly aint!!

Going out tonight so will change into this one:










Not my photo - this was taken by the person I got the watch from

Or if the mood takes me, maybe this one:










Again, the photo came from the seller of the watch.

Rob

Wore this one this morning. Took it into Cardiff to get a new O ring and battery fitted:










Sorry for the quality of the pic. My camera is crap and David Bailey I certainly aint!!

Going out tonight so will change into this one:










Not my photo - this was taken by the person I got the watch from

Or if the mood takes me, maybe this one:










Again, the photo came from the seller of the watch.

Rob


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

Roy said:


> Just decided it's too orange for me anyway so I'll probably sell it or swop it for something interesting should anyone have any such item.


oh oh oh may I make a bid on the orange beauty before Hakim gets here!

I don't have anything interesting for swapsies, unless you count money...

How much of that would it take?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've started something now. PM Folder will be full within 20 minutes.









I think I want a divers watch or a nice quartz multifunction but I don't know what.

If no one offers me something "nice" then I will state a price that I want for the watch and those that are interested will be put in a draw. I think that this would be the only fair way to do this now.

I am probably breaking forum rules but what the hell I can.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> I am probably breaking forum rules but what the hell I can.


This is outrageous 







.

Where are the mods







?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> I'm wearing this one that I made this afternoon.


That is a nice watch....and not too orange for me.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > I am probably breaking forum rules but what the hell I can.
> ...


I wanna get banned anyway.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


You'll have try harder







.

Look at me for instance







. I've only managed an informal warning







.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

potz said:


> mart broad said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Jon,
> ...


Quite agree the price asked for Hanhart is totally outrageous,i got this one from a fellow forum member at a super price,but i could not and would not pay AD prices.

Martin


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> I wanna get banned anyway.


I thought you had been.









Not seen you round these parts for weeks.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've had nothing to say and been real busy. I have posted a few times but people just seem to ignore me. I guess there are so many members now that everyone has forgotten who I am.


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

Roy said:


> everyone has forgotten who I am.


Nah - your name is above the door.

Sorry Roy, didn't mean to start a stampede.

I'd like a ticket in the raffle please (if there is one) - as it is an auto, I don't think any ELECTRIC fans should get a go tho...


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Roy said:


> I've had nothing to say and been real busy. I have posted a few times but people just seem to ignore me. I guess there are so many members now that everyone has forgotten who I am.


You are number 1!

I am number one thousand and forty one!























(queue big white baloons)

Toby


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

nickk said:


> I'd like a ticket in the raffle please (if there is one) - as it is an auto, I don't think any ELECTRIC fans should get a go tho...


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Wot!!









You've made a watch that everyone wants but you won't make any more???
















pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeezeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









PS it doesny have to be orange...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy said:


> I've had nothing to say and been real busy. I have posted a few times but people just seem to ignore me. I guess there are so many members now that everyone has forgotten who I am.


I thought the Universal Moderator banned you ages ago.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Wearing this beauty today









Frederique Constant:










Regards

Mark


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

This arrived yesterday so had to wear it out from the start of the day


















Jason I do love that 24 on lumpy 

Roy great watch please make some more, as for not being around I was wondering where you had gone. I was beginning to believe that Roy was no longer on our forum and had gone to another


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> You'll have try harder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You lucky,lucky bas**rd!!! some of us can only dream of getting an informal warning


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > You'll have try harder
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Wearing my 'norm' watch of recent.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > You'll have try harder
> ...


It was a stern rebuke from Jason







. I look at it now and again when I want to feel kinda naughty















.










Here's what I've had on today BTW







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > raketakat said:
> ...


Thank you Stan, I feel so much better now


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Cyma Triple Date


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Same as yesterday


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Roy said:


> I've started something now. PM Folder will be full within 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got an RLT-29 on a lumpy

... just kidding











James said:


> Cyma Triple Date


Wow! I like that - it's so ... three-dimensional. And I love the day/month font!

-- Tim


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Got this on today, oh and I just love the orange thing


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Yea kinda neat Tim thanks. It's actually a minty white dial pardon the yellow lighting and around the pin pushers there is not one mark. Markers are gold. I just got it back, had a stem put in, the detent was foobarred, only breakdown its had. Some come and go but this one stays.


----------



## obsidian (Sep 3, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> Wearing my 'norm' watch of recent.


Gotta love those no date Rolexes-- the purity and legibility of the dials can't be beat.


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

A bit late to the party, but enjoyed my newest arrival yesterday, a Seiko SKX009 which I have mated with a blue Oris-style silicon strap. I think it looks the business.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

James said:


> Cyma Triple Date


well, i know saturday came and went but i've gotta say f**k me jim, that is absolutely the dogs bo**ox





















, i think i'm in love







have a nice sunday all!!

regs, john.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Roy said:


> I'm wearing this one that I made this afternoon.


But why did you have to go to Switzerland to make it Roy?


----------

